# برنامج اسئلة امتحان Pmp من الاخ الفاضل حسان 2 بقسم ملتقى الهندسة المدنية



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء

تفضل الاخ الكريم "حسان 2"

بطرح برنامج به اسئلة تحاكي اسئلة امتحان Pmp

ورأيت ان انقلها لكم هنا
لتعم الفائدة 

مشاركة الاخ "حسان2" بالرابط التالي
بقسم الهندسة المدنية
:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89662.html

وهي المشاركة رقم 2 هناك


والبرنامج الذي ارفقه , رفعه مشكورا على الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?gshdlwg51fl

ارجو الانتفاع به

ونشكر اخونا الفاضل " حسان 2 " 
على هديته النافعة

*​


----------



## abdul (7 مايو 2008)

*هدية نافعة*

رغم اننى pmp ولن اختبر مرة اخرى , الا انها هدية نافعة وقيمة ,شكرا للاخ حسان ( معلم والله ) 
وشكرا للمعلم الكبير نهر النيل .. دام عطاؤك .


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (8 مايو 2008)

Thx alot
best wishes


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 مايو 2008)

جزيل الشكر والعرفان وهديه جاءت فى وقتها لأنى حاليا" اتلقى الدوره التحضيريه لأمتحان pmp وياريت تزودونا بمثل هذه الملفات المفيده على أن تكون حديثه ( على الأصدار الجديد لل pmbok )


----------



## ملك النسرين (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا له ولك الله يعطيكم الف عافيه 

سلمت اناملك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مايو 2008)

الزملاء الأعزاء
العبد لله صاحب الموضوع الأصلي و هذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88519.html
و الموضوع بتاريخ 26/4/2008 أي يسبق تاريخ الموضوع المشار اليه و هو 7/5/2008 
و أنا أرجو من الزملاء الذين يقومون بتحميل مثل هذه البرامج الهامة باضافة رد و ذلك ليس للشكر بقدر ما هو لتجديد رابط الموضوع و استمراره في الصفحات الأولى حتى لا ينسى و تحجب فائدته عن باقي الزملاء
لذا لزم التنويه
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مايو 2008)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزملاء الأعزاء
> العبد لله صاحب الموضوع الأصلي و هذا هو الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88519.html
> و الموضوع بتاريخ 26/4/2008 أي يسبق تاريخ الموضوع المشار اليه و هو 7/5/2008
> ...



اخونا الكريم العبد لله

الشهير بالمهندس سيف حبيبنا وحبيب الملايين

 

ارجو ان تلتمس لي العذر
فانعدام الوقت وضغط العمل 
يفعل الافاعيل

وحقيقة لم اقرأ موضوعك الذي يحوي نفس مشاركة اخونا م حسان2
الا اليوم

وعموما
ادرجت موضوعا جديدا بالمكتبة 
سيحتوي على موضوعك المفيد المشار اليه

وياسيدي يبقى لك عندنا عشوة 
مصالحة يعني 



التمس منك العذر

واشكر اخونا م حسان2 ايضا في انه شارك السائل بالموضوع السابق وافاده بالجواب

دمتم جميعا بكل خير​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مايو 2008)

وياسيدي يبقى لك عندنا عشوة 
مصالحة يعني 

أخي الحبيب نهر النيل
بارك الله لك في وقتك و عمرك و صحتك و عملك
موضوع العشوة ده لذيذ طبعا و ان كنت سيادتك صاحب عشوات سابقة لذا أنا مصر أكون صاحب العشاء القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## gabysf (18 مايو 2008)

PMBOK (Project Management Body of Knowledge)
Chapter 1 – Introduction (Project Management Framework)

Studies show that only 34% of the projects are successful

Management By Projects – Management of Projects and some ongoing operations, which can be redefined as projects using “Project Management”. 



An organization that adopts this approach defines its activities as projects in a way that is consistent with definition of project.

1.	Project Integration Management: various elements of the project are properly coordinated.
2.	Project Scope Management: includes all the work required, to complete the project successfully.
3.	Project Time Management: - ensure timely completion of the project.
4.	Project Cost Management: completed within the approved budget.
5.	Project Quality Management : project will satisfy the needs for which it was undertaken
6.	Project Human Resource Management: to make the most effective use of the people involved with the project.
7.	Project Communications Management : to ensure timely and appropriate generation, collection, dissemination,
Storage and ultimate disposition of project information.
8.	Project Risk Management: identifying, analyzing, and responding to project risk.
9.	Project Procurement Management: to acquire goods and services from outside the performing organization.

Areas of Expertise
1.	PMBOK
a. Project Life cycle Definition 
b. Five PM process groups 
c. Nine Knowledge areas
2.	Application area knowledge, standards and regulations. Application areas are usually defined in terms of 
a.	Functional Departments and supporting disciplines
b.	Technical elements
c.	Management specializations
d.	Industry groups
Each application areas generally have a set of accepted standards and practices.
3.	Understanding Project environment
a. Cultural and Social
b. International and political 
c. Physical Environment
4.	General Management Knowledge and Skills
a. Planning 
b. Organizing 
c. Staffing 
d. Executing 
e. Control the operations. It also includes supporting disciplines
5.	Interpersonal Skills
a. Effective Communication 
b. Influencing the organization
c. Leadership 4.Motivation 
d. Negotiation & Conflict resolution 
e. Problem Solving


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 مايو 2008)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> وياسيدي يبقى لك عندنا عشوة
> مصالحة يعني
> 
> أخي الحبيب نهر النيل
> ...



المهم انك تكون راضي
لانك صاحب الملف الاصلي

وانا قبلت العشاء العزومة
بس لازم يكون معانا 
كل حبايبنا الاعضاء بقسم ادارة المشاريع

ومن حضر القسمة فليقتسم

هعزمهم انا على حسابك
وانت صاحب فضل وكرم دوما
تحياتي


----------



## gabysf (20 مايو 2008)

Standard : is a “document approved by a recognized body, that provides, for common and repeated use, rules, guidelines, or characteristics for products, processes or services with which compliance is not mandatory.” Standards start out as guidelines and later with widespread adaptation becomes accepted as if they were regulations.

Regulation: is a “document, which lays down product, process or service characteristics, including the applicable administrative provisions, with which compliance is mandatory.

PROJECT MANAGEMENT CONTEXT
Projects: (Temporary & Unique) & Operations (repetitive) Common Characteristics

Project management: Application of knowledge, skills, tools, and techniques to project activities to meet project requirements.

Triple Constraint: (Cost, Time and Scope) + Quality, Risk and Customer Satisfaction

Program: Group of related Projects managed in a coordinated way to obtain benefits and control not available from managing them individually.

Portfolio: Collection of Projects, Programs and other work grouped together to facilitate effective management to meet strategic objectives. Projects or program in portfolio may be related or be independent.

PMO: Project Management Office, Project office, Program Office – Centralize and Coordinate the management of project, oversee or administer project, program or both.


Expeditor: Staff Assistant and Communication coordinator. No Power to make decisions (Matrix)

Coordinator: Some authority, power and reports to higher-level manager. (Matrix)

Progressive Elaboration: Progressively means “proceeding in steps; continuing steadily by increments,” while elaborated means “worked out with care and detail; developed thoroughly”


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على الاسطوانات القيمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

